# بدأ التسجيل في دورة البرنامج التأهيلي لتكنولوجيا السيارات الحديثة



## وريث القيسين (13 أغسطس 2013)

*السيرة الذاتية للمدرب المهندس أحمد ربحي

يشمل البرنامج على أربع كورسات مكثفة :
1- مبادئ الكترونيات السيارات – 5 ساعات
2- أنظمة إشعال الوقود الحديثة -15 ساعة
3- أنظمة حقن الوقود الحديثة (بنزين + ديزل) – 20 ساعة
4- أجهزة تشخيص وفحص وبرمجة أعطال السيارات الحديثة -10 ساعات

يكون الخريج بعد انتهاء الدورة قادراً على :
1- معرفة كافة أنظمة حقن الوقود والإشعال في السيارات الحديثة والية عملها.
2- صيانة أنظمة الحقن والإشعال في السيارات الحديثة باستخدام التقنيات الالكترونية المختلفة.
3- استخدام أجهزة فحص الكمبيوتر في تحديد الأعطال في السيارات الحديثة بمختلف أنواعها.
4- إعادة برمجة الوحدات الالكترونية المختلفة في السيارات باستخدام أجهزة الكمبيوتر.
5- استخدام برامج الصيانة المساعدة في عملية تشخيص الأعطال وإصلاحها.
6- استخدام المخططات الالكترونية "الخرائط الالكترونية" للتعرف على الدائرة الالكترونية المراد فحصها في السيارة ومعرفة أطرافها وتتبع الأعطال بدقة في السيارات وإصلاحها.

اسم الدورة : البرنامج التأهيلي لتكنولوجيا السيارات الحديثة
اسم المدرب: م. أحمد ربحي الشيخ
تاريخ بدء الدورة المتوقع 12 سبتمبر 2013
ساعات الدورة 50 ساعة
أيّام الدورة: الأحد - الثلاثاء - الخميس
مدّة المحاضرة: ساعتان
وقت المحاضرة: 9:00 - 11:00 مساءا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

تكلفة الدورة:
· للشخص الواحد 50 دولاراً أمريكياً
· للطلاب: 40 دولاراً أمريكياً
· لمجموعة مكونة من 4 أشخاص يتم تسجيلهم مع بعض 40 دولار عن كل شخص
· يضاف إليها 15 دولاراً لمن أراد الحصول على شهادة اتباع دورة من مركز كامبردج + مصاريف الشحن من المملكة العربية السعودية إلى الدولة المحددة

ولمن يرغب في التسجيل ارسال رسالة إلى البريد الالكتروني الموضح أعلاه على أن يكون عنوان الرسالة:
"طلب تسجيل في دورة البرنامج التأهيلي لتكنولوجيا السيارات الحديثة"

موضحاً جميع البيانات التالية:
1. الاسم الثلاثي باللغة العربية
2. الاسم باللغة الانكليزية
3. رقم الهاتف الجوال
4. رقم هاتف المنزل / العمل إن وجد
5. الدولة / المدينة / عنوان الاقامة
6. البريد الالكتروني
7. صندوق البريد إن وجد
8. سرعة الانترنت لدى المتدرب
9. هل تود استخدام الكاميرا أثناء المحاضرة؟

كما يقوم المتدرب بإرسال مبلغ 25 دولارا ) لحجز مقعد في الدورة ) إلى الحساب التالي:
اسم البنك / بنك الجزيرة
اسم الحساب / شركة أمواج التكنولوجيا - AMWAJ TECHNOLOGY CO.
رقم الحساب / الآيبان SA4860000000036189707001
أو
اسم البنك / بنك الراجحي
اسم الحساب /فيصل جمعان المالكي - FAISAL J ALMALKI
رقم الحساب /562608010037091

وفي حال التحويل يرجى ارسال لنا:
1- اسم المحول.
2- المبلغ.
3- رقم الحوالة.
4- البنك الذي ارسلتُ منه.
ملاحظة: من الضروري ابلاغنا عند عملية بالتحويل.

مع العلم أن هذا المبلغ لا يسترد في حال انسحاب الطالب بمجرد التسجيل إلا في حال تم الغاء الدورة, كما يتم إكمال باقي المبلغ عند بدء الدورة حيث يتم إعلام جميع المتدربين بهذا الأمر.
قبل بدء الدورة بيومين سيتم تحديد موعد اللقاء التعارفي والمحاضرة التجريبية للتأكد من جودة الصوت والعرض لدى الجميع
وللمزيد: اَدعوكم إلى موضوع تعليمات هامة يجب مراعاتها (اضغط هُنا)

للتسجيل في الدورة أو الاستفسار:
م. فيصل المالكي ( وريث القيسين (
جوال - رسالة قصيرة - واتس اب: 00966546329921
البريد الالكتروني[email protected]*


----------



## adison2000 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ..

ما هي آخر المستجدات بخصوص الدوره ..


----------



## رحيل العمر (2 مايو 2015)

هل الدورة قائمة ام انتهت ؟؟؟


----------



## رحيل العمر (19 مايو 2015)

اين المشرفين ؟؟

وين القائمين بهذه الدورات لماذا لا يرد احد ؟


----------

